# Tortoise in bedroom?



## Rocco (Dec 22, 2011)

Is it ok to have the tortoise table in your bedroom near the bed?
Can you get any desaeses from it?


----------



## Jacqui (Dec 22, 2011)

Good question! You should be perfectly fine housing your tortoise in your room, even next to the bed. Just remember to always wash your hand well after handling your tortoise or it's equipment (such as food and water dishes). Also don't keep his unwashed equipment near food handling/prep areas. No different then you should with any animal's stuff.  Turtles and tortoises do have the reputation as carriers of Salmonella. So keep that in mind.


----------



## terryo (Dec 22, 2011)

I have two 40 gal breeder tanks in my bedroom on my dresser. Both have box turtle hatchlings. I don't like the dark, so I have a few night lights in my room, and sometimes in the middle of the night I open one eye and will see someone staring at me and watching me sleep. Creepy, but not dangerous.


----------



## Tom (Dec 22, 2011)

I grew up with animal cages and aquariums literally surrounding my bed and taking up every available square inch. I had enclosures stacked on top of enclosures and other enclosures under the fish tanks.

I think you will be fine with a tortoise table in the bedroom.



terryo said:


> I have two 40 gal breeder tanks in my bedroom on my dresser. Both have box turtle hatchlings. I don't like the dark, so I have a few night lights in my room, and sometimes in the middle of the night I open one eye and will see someone staring at me and watching me sleep. Creepy, but not dangerous.



Haha... That made me laugh Terry. I had a salt water aquarium on the dresser next to my bed and one morning after a late teenager night I awoke to find my dogface puffer staring at me. I stared back for a moment and then IT happened. He WINKED at me. No joke. I'm not lying. Fish don't have eyelids, so I know this was not possible. Later I found out that some of the puffers in this family are capable of this sort of "winking". Still I was afraid I was hallucinating there for a moment...


----------



## cemmons12 (Dec 22, 2011)

Cooper sleeps right next to my bed, that way he can hit the glass front with his shell to wake me up when he wants to get out, no matter what time it is! Lol!


----------



## ascott (Dec 22, 2011)

You guys are making me laugh...really hard....I have a very vivid imagination and have pictured this all.....LOVE LOVE LOVE it


----------



## pdrobber (Dec 22, 2011)

I live in a studio apartment so my bedroom is the only room! it is also the kitchen, dining room, and living room! my bookcase tortoise enclosures are right next to my bed. It makes you keep it clean so it doesn't smell and there's no bugs!


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Dec 23, 2011)

terryo said:


> I have two 40 gal breeder tanks in my bedroom on my dresser. Both have box turtle hatchlings. I don't like the dark, so I have a few night lights in my room, and sometimes in the middle of the night I open one eye and will see someone staring at me and watching me sleep. Creepy, but not dangerous.



Hmmm...likely plotting something outrageous...


----------



## Madkins007 (Dec 23, 2011)

Healthwise, your biggest risks are probably from dust, mold, and so forth in the feces, old food, substrates, plants, and materials used than anything from the animals.


----------



## EKLC (Dec 23, 2011)

some people are allergic to soil, so make sure this isn't the case


----------



## lynnedit (Dec 24, 2011)

That should be fine! Good hand washing after handling a tort is always a good idea, but location should not matter, as you can see from these other very amusing posts.


----------



## cemmons12 (Dec 24, 2011)

terryo said:


> I have two 40 gal breeder tanks in my bedroom on my dresser. Both have box turtle hatchlings. I don't like the dark, so I have a few night lights in my room, and sometimes in the middle of the night I open one eye and will see someone staring at me and watching me sleep. Creepy, but not dangerous.


I just read this so I had to comment. I go to bed early cause I have to get up at 5am. But my wife is up all night most the time and she says Cooper will come out of his hide and just stare at me for up to 2 hours sometimes. And if I move he will perk up for a minute. I would love to know what is going thru that little head of his! Lol!


----------



## dds7155 (Dec 24, 2011)

tortoise flu, just kidding


----------



## terryo (Dec 24, 2011)

This is a quote from Tom at Turtle Tails (my favorite site for box turtles).
"A specimen turtle is an animal in a cage on a shelf in a storage room somewhere. A pet turtle is a turtle you live with. A pet turtle you live with has a much more interesting and enjoyable environment. Watching you is part of their entertainment."


----------



## IRTehDuckie (Dec 24, 2011)

my tortoise has always been in my bedroom, and im perfectly fine haha, health wise anyways.

alsooo your son takes beautiful pictures.


----------



## bigred (Dec 24, 2011)

My 2 small radiated tortoises are in my bedroom and my incubator with eggs in it. The only thing that has happend to me is,,,,,,,, I was bitten by the tortoise bug and I cant quit buying them


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Dec 25, 2011)

terryo said:


> This is a quote from Tom at Turtle Tails (my favorite site for box turtles).
> "A specimen turtle is an animal in a cage on a shelf in a storage room somewhere. A pet turtle is a turtle you live with. A pet turtle you live with has a much more interesting and enjoyable environment. Watching you is part of their entertainment."



Tom, at Turtle Tails, sums it up really well...


----------

